# Detailingworld™ Review - Monstershine Chocolate Sauce Interior dressing



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review - Monstershine Chocolate Sauce Interior dressing*

1st up big thanks to Stephen at Monstershine for sending me a few products to have a look at, for more information on the brand please have a look here: http://www.monstershine.co.uk/. As you will see they not only produce their own range of products but are also stockists for a few other brands too.

As you might have gathered from my previous musings I never enjoy doing interiors so am always looking for products and methods to make life easier in this respect. A nice interior dressing can really make or break and interior clean up so its well worth finding the right one for you.

So lets have a look at what Monstershine bring to the table.....

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a good quality PET bottle, 500ml in size with a small trigger sprayer head included. The actual dressing is brown in colour and really does smell like chocolate which if like me is something you like then this might be right up your street.

*Monstershine say:*

*Chocolate Sauce is an outstanding interior cleaner safe for use on all rubbers and plastics. Chocolate Sauce leaves a fantastic matte finish and heavenly scent you are sure to love.*

Well thats that then, lets see how it performs.....

*The Method:*

So I had a spare couple of hours the other morning so thought I would give the interior of the X Trail a bit of a spruce up, although it wasn't too bad it just needed freshening up a bit.



The X Trail if you have been in one has an awful lot of plastic around, Nissan had obviously never heard that it is possible to use other materials when they designed the X Trail but its a good test of an interior product.

So 1st up mats out and hoovered then the interior carpets given the same treatment.



The seats were also hoovered and I even cleaned the brake pedals :lol:



So onto cleaning and dressing the plastics, which I am happy to say that this product does both in one go.

A microfibre applicator was sprayed with the dressing then applied to the required areas (I use this method because its more exact and you dont end up with over spray all over your glass etc).



As you can see the dressing foamed up a little on application which was pretty handy because you could see where you had been, this was then buffed off using a clean microfibre cloth.



You can really see the impact that the dressing had on the dash board with this 50/50 shot, it made the plastics look alot darker and left a satin finish but more on that later.



Using the same method on the 'smooth' plastic parts of the center console you could really see the difference and after buffing there was zero smears.



On more dirty areas like the door threshold it was possible to test the cleaning power and there were no arguments there it certainly cleaned well.



Even the rubber pedal covers were given a quick treatment and came up a treat and also after buffing did not feel slippy or slimy just darker and more sharp so this could be a mutli use platic and rubber cleaner/dressing which is pretty cool.



The interior was finished in quick time and was looking pretty sharp and the slight chocolate scent lingered on a bit after buffing and was really pleasant and not sickly/overpowering as you might expect. There was a definite satin finish to the plastics which I tought looked a little over bearing initially but calmed down over the next couple of hours and became more matte but the satin finish was still present.

*Price:*

£8 for a 500ml bottle which represents pretty good value and is at the lower end of the price range. Considering I used no more than 30ml for the entire interior I would say that value for money wise for a combined cleaner and dressing its really good.

It can be found here to buy: http://www.monstershine.co.uk/collections/interior/products/chocolate-sauce-interior-dressing

*Would I use it again?:*

Now this is a difficult one for me to answer, in all honestly yes and no....

Now this is a great product which cleans and dresses all in one, its non slippy and smeary after buffing and is really good value but I do prefer a more natural Matte finish on my dash but having said that if I was working on an interior which looked really faded and really needed a lift then I would be cracking it out again because this would be just the job.

*Conclusion:*

Monstershine Chocolate Sauce interior is a really cool interior cleaner and dressing all in one bottle, it does everything advertised and really smells great.

If you like a more satin finish on your plastics and are looking for a good value cleaner and dressing all in one this could well be the one for you.



Just dont drink it :lol:

*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

